# Three-Minute Fiction



## TakeWalker (Sep 11, 2010)

NPR hosts an on-again-off-again writing contest called "Three Minute Fiction". The goal is to write a 600-max word story with whatever criteria the guest judge provides.

Round four is up now: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129752769&ft=1&f=105660765

I've participated in two now, and the results are both in my gallery. I recommend checking out what stories won previous contests, because they tend to have certain themes, as far as I can tell. But this is a really neat contest to join, and there's usually a lot of good writing posted before the winner is announced.


----------



## ScottyDM (Sep 13, 2010)

That looks pretty cool. Submission deadline is the 26th.

S~


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for spotting the deadline, Scotty, because I sure couldn't find it. ._.


----------



## Murphy Z (Sep 24, 2010)

About a day left...


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 24, 2010)

Fucktits, I'd better pull something out of my ass tomorrow. D:

UPDATE: I'm pretty sure I missed it.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 24, 2010)

I actualy entered this.


----------

